# bottle cap from 10 mtrs



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

So happy with this one off shot I just had to share.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

cheers JT


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now you're having fun !


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Nice shot. I'd've been jumping up and down if I made that shot!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is some sharp shooting, my friend! Time to dial up some more of those accuracy badges. Keep it up ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome shooting....thank you for sharing~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for Your kind words and encouragement.

And yep Charles, more stinkin badges are on the horizon 

I like the way they keep Me motivated to keep pushing myself further.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty nice... now it's time for three!


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers Bill...dunno bout three, that may take some time to work up to but I'll get there.


----------

